#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  > Resources for Teachers >  >  Science Teaching Resources

## kingwilly

The open Door - 
Plenty of worksheets, labs and so on.
The Open Door Web Site : Home Page

Resources for Biology Teachers
Resources for Teaching Biology

----------


## kingwilly

Videos and animations for Life sciences

Bio-Alive Biology and Life Science Video Share

----------


## mellow

Anatomy  WinkingSkull.com: Human Anatomy Study Aid: Navigation

----------


## kingwilly

this is a nice website, a couple of powerpoints and animations to download.

Miller & Levine - Recent Talks

----------


## kingwilly

some more animations

Science + Interactive | Science | guardian.co.uk

----------


## kingwilly

GetBodySmart: Interactive Tutorials and Quizzes On Human Anatomy and Physiology

Biology in Motion

----------

